# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - HTC M7/M8/E8/M9/D600 A lot more inside.

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [07 MAR 2017]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	HTC M7 eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded#	HTC M7 PN07100 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC M7 PN07110 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC M7 PN07120 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC M7 PN07140 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC M8 eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded#	HTC M8 0P6B10000 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC M8 0P6B70000 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC E8 eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	HTC E8 0PAJ10000 Dump	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	HTC M9 eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	HTC M9 0PJA1000 Dump	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	HTC 8X eMMC Pnouts	Uploaded#	HTC 8X PM2310000 Dump	Uploaded#	HTC D600 eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	HTC D600 PO4710000 Dump	Uploaded	[ World First ]#	Samsung G355H eMMC Pinouts  	Uploaded	[ " Thanks to community Uploads " ]#	Samsung G355H Dump  	Uploaded	[ " Thanks to community Uploads " ]#	Samsung SC-04E  Direct eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded#	Samsung SC-04E  Dump 	Uploaded	[ World First ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

